# How much moisture is too much?



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 29, 2019)

I am going to attempt to carve a kuksa as a gift from a big leaf maple burl cap and the 2 pcs i grabbed at SWAT are showing on the pricker 28% and 22% on the surface... they are about 4" and 4-3/4" thick... do you see any possibility of this burl unfurling on me when i dig into the center? I don't have a lot of time left to get this cup done and was hoping it was a bit drier... Any tips? 

Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2019)

@Mike1950 - is your burly thing expert. 

They're pretty unpredictable Sarah, subject to do most anything as it dries. A lot of different stresses within a burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2019)

28, it is 35 in center. At least that is my guess. I cant see where you live on my phone. How big? Is center of tree or limb in burl. Is it a light or dark colored burl? Red? All these things determine how it dries and how fast you can dry it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t think a little warping would be bad for a kuksa, but I’ve never made one. I think you’ll see less distortion in the burly areas and more distortion in curly areas. If it’s spalted, it’ll typically move even less.

You could always rough it out and then pulse it in the microwave to force the drying. There’s some fire risk with microwave drying, so be careful if you go that route. After it’s dry (and cool), you could finish carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 29, 2019)

here are a couple of not so wonderful pictures.. i was actually thinking of using a convection oven to do some of the drying... or i could just leave in the garage with the fan on it... feels like in Houston this week has been from 102 - 110 i think ... I didn't know whether to remove the center first and dry or rough the outside some and dry... the longer one seems to maybe have the lower moisture - it came in at 22 on the outside and it is a tad thinner overall... so i was going to wail on it first...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree with @DKMD , maple is pretty stable. Not sure i would do oven.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 29, 2019)

OK, Mike and David, I will nix the oven.... i guess i will just start cutting and take comfort in the fact i have 2 pcs to mess up should i need them...  thanks for the advice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> OK, Mike and David, I will nix the oven.... i guess i will just start cutting and take comfort in the fact i have 2 pcs to mess up should i need them...  thanks for the advice...


If all else fails i will be in houston at end of sept.


----------



## TimR (Aug 29, 2019)

Best advice I can offer is to finish it once you start it, so don't do part one day and then not finish. Also, don't create any transitions that will cause a thick area adjacent to a thin area, that's a sure recipe for stresses due to varying degrees of drying. If you can't finish in a couple hours... or if you are in a dry area, mist any thin areas while you're turning, also to avoid stresses due to drying rates.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks Tim! Im in humidity city - it may gain moisture from the air here  (jk) and i am going to carve/hand tool it but will keep that in mind i was going to start lasg night but decided to wait for the weekend. 

Thanks for all of the advise!


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 7, 2019)

Thought y'all might like to see the aftermath... just hoping it doesnt crack now as it

 

 was a gift...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Sep 7, 2019)

That is super beautiful! How do you even turn something like that? Lol

By the way, I'm in Houston, too. It's been wayyy too hot this past week. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 7, 2019)

Egad hell yes its been hot! Car therm was 116 at 245 yesterday! Nice to have great wood folks in town!

Thanks, David! First i am NOT a turner so its a miracle its round and straight! I used bandsaw and sander to get rough contour... drilled a top pilot hole so i could turn the OD from the handle down... flipped it, bored ID, shaped top w mixed variety of sanders, cut chuck butt off... finish is beeswax w some mineral oil... in the end i dont think there were many tools i didnt use...

it was an all-nighter as we planed to have the cup laser etched - but i was in a zone working the walls and forgot how deepthe laser cuts- ended up just doing our logo on the bottom edge where i left a nice thick bottom... the flip-side is that we didnt obscure that gorgeous wood! i have that second pc of maple - may get 2 out of it... hope its 1/2 as pretty...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 7, 2019)

That is cool! I was guessing you might have used a mini router set up on a jig like one of our members who did teapots with integrated handle and spout.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 8, 2019)

That's a good idea! And i think i have 1 of those in some tools from an estate sale.... about the only ones i didn't pull out but didn't have time to make a jig... something to try for the next one...


----------



## David Hill (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice piece!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice work. That is something someone will cherish for a lifetime.


----------

